# Lighthouses in the world



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

*Lighthouses in the world*

To begin with my own country; the Netherlands. 



Breskens, 28m: 
















Westerschelde:
















Hoog:
















Westkapelle laag:
















Westkapelle hoog, 49m:
















Burgh-Haamstede, 55m:
















Westhoofd Ouddorp, 54m:
















Westhoofd(2)?:
















Hellevoetsluis:
















Maasvlakte, 68m: 
















Maasmond:
































































































Hoek van Holland (gedoofd):









Scheveningen, 50m:
















Noordwijk, 37m:
















IJmuiden laag:
















IJmuiden hoog, 54m:
















Egmond aan Zee, 37m:
















Julianadorp:
















Den Helder, 58m:
















Texel, 52m:
















Vlieland, 56m (including dune):
















Terschelling, 55m:
















Ameland, 58m:
















Schiermonnikoog, 49m:

















Harlingen(gedoofd):









IJsselmeer:

de Ven:
















Urk:
















Stavoren:
















Den Oever:

















Marken:
















Hoek van het IJ:
















Much info on this well informed site:
>>> www.vuurtorens.net <<<​


----------



## thanhhung (Jan 19, 2008)

nice


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Most people do not think that NYC actually has lighthouses, but it turns out there are some.

Lighthouse Pk, Manhattan (Roosevelt Island)









Coney Island Lighthouse, Brooklyn









HW Lighthouse, The Bronx









Little Red Lighthouse, Manhattan









Unknown Lighthouse, Brooklyn









Execution Rocks Lighthouse, The Bronx









Staten Island Lighthouse, Staten Island









Old Orchard Lighthouse, Staten Island









Ft Wasworth Lighthouse, Staten Island


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Toronto's first lighthouse from 1808, on Gibralter Point of the Toronto Islands. It is said to be haunted......:










it is said to be haunted......


----------



## pilotos (Jan 24, 2007)

As expected there are loads of lighthouse all around Greece, i ll just post some sample photos.

Patra


















Chania









Argostoli









Corfu


















Tinos









Gethio


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

What is the use of the wire at Chania Lighthouse? Is it an antenna for a navigational transmitter working in the longwave range?










Here is a picture of Germany's tallest lighthouse situated at Campen








Campen Lighthouse ( height: 65.3 metres, year of built: 1889 , http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0030405 )


----------



## Lestatlenoir (Jul 16, 2007)

*Fanad Lighthouse of Ireland*









[image from wikimedia.org]
:cheers:


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks. Nice to see them. I'm able to see different styles in the towers in the countries. I'm very curious what' s the talles in the world. 

That one at the Bronx is really strange! Little thing on a higrise building?

And that 6th of Greece looks like a scale model.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

These are from Maine, USA...Maine is well known in North America for its lighthouses....

Curtis Island:









Owl's Head:









Bass Harbor:









Monhegan Island:









West Quoddy Head...the eastern most point in the continental United States...that's Canada's New Brunswick in the distance.









Nubble:









Pemaquid:









Portland Head...possibly the most well-known/photographed lighthouse in the US:


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Lighthouses in France*









Cordouan lighthouse, the oldest lighthouse in France, build in 1611.(68m)









Ar Men, "the rock" in Breton (1867) : 37 m.









Phare de la Vieille (1882) : 33.9 m.









Grand phare de l'île de Sein (1951) : 50.90 m.









Phare de l’île Vierge (1902) : 82m.









Phare du Cap-Ferret (1840, rebuild in 1949) : 52 m.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

My favorite from Denmark:










...it is slowly disappearing in the sand


----------



## Bertilo (Oct 29, 2006)

Some lighthouses in Bahia, Brazil:


Farol da Barra



Farol de Itapuã



Farol de Abrolhos



Farol de Mont Serrat



Farol do Morro de São Paulo


----------



## Alvar Lavague (Aug 24, 2006)

*Finnish lighthouses*









Bengtskär (1906) :51,0 m.









Suomenlinna lighthouse (1929,1986) : 54,2 m.









Utö (1753,1814,1881,1906,1935) : 39,6 m









Märket (1885,1989) : 16,0 m









Marjaniemi (1872,1962) : 30,2 m


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

*Lighthouses In Ireland*

Inishtearaght Lighthouse - County Kerry









Crookhaven Lighthouse - County Cork









Mizen Head Lighthouse - County Cork









Scattery Island Lighthouse - County Clare









Metal Man Lighthouse - County Sligo









Inishtrahull Lighthouse - County Donegal









Old Head of Kinsale Lighthouse - County Cork









Fastnet Carraig Lighthouse - County Cork









*Lighthouses In Northern Ireland*

Haulbowline Lighthouse - County Down









St. John's Point Lighthouse - County Down









Donaghadee Lighthouse - County Down









Mew Island Lighthouse - County Down









Blackhead Lighthouse - County Antrim









Chaine Tower Light - County Antrim









East Maidens Lighthouse - County Antrim









Rathlin Island East High Lighthouse - Rathlin Island


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

EuroMaster said:


> That one at the Bronx is really strange! Little thing on a higrise building?


This quote fom the HW Wilson website pretty much explains about the little lighthouse on top of that building, and it was once light again in 1998 for the centininial celebration of that place.

"At the top of that building, he placed a 30-foot lighthouse resting on a book to symbolize the mission of the company: "To give guidance to those seeking their way through the maze of books and periodicals, without which they would be lost." The lighthouse is a familiar landmark today, and as the company logo, still symbolizes its mission."


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

*Beirut - Lebanon*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

What a great idea this was for a thread! :cheers:


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Yes, I like the variety of styles around the world. Thanks for posting all over there! For me it's really interesting. 


France:

Cap Bear:









Four:









La Jument:









La Coubre:









Cap Frehel:









Belgium:
Blankenberghe









Nieuwpoort (also nice one)









Oostende









Netherlands
My favorite. Burgh-Haamstede:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Someone could probably write a novel about the lighthouses of NYC.


----------



## Nikom (Sep 24, 2005)

*Portugal :*
Cabo da Roca 










S. Vicente 










Cabo Espichel 










Cascais










Boa Nova 










Culatra Island










Barra










Belem,Lisbon










Bugio


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

EuroMaster said:


> Netherlands
> My favorite. Burgh-Haamstede:


My favorite as well. 

As a child I always painted and made drawings in this style. The lighttower is a perfect match of the lighthouse that was always in my mind. However I thought when I was young that all lighthouses were like that (in real life I had seen a lot of other lighthouses prior to seeying the one in Nieuw-Haamstede).


----------



## rbbn39 (Jan 20, 2008)

Last year we were in France, and we saw this one...



















Ps: I like the cliffs at the second picture, it was al around the island... It's ile de groix and in the summer it's pretty nice weather to...


----------



## Rodarte (May 30, 2007)

"Les Eclaireurs" lighthouse located in Ushuaia, Argentina.


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

I found one very unusual one on the internet:


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Harlingen, the Netherlands, a larger picture:









Nowadays a hotel room!


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Portugal*

Vila Real de Santo António









Vila Nova de Mil Fontes









Ilha do Farol


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Lighthouses in Croatia I*

Stončica









LEFT: Grebeni RIGHT: Sv. Andrija









Mulo









Sestrice









Trstenik









Veli Rat


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Lighthouses in Croatia II*

Porer









Palagruža









Pločica









Palagruža









Pločica









Tajer


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Lighthouses in Croatia III*

Stončica









Oštri Rat









Savudrija









Stončica









Porer









Porer









Zaglav









Sv. Ivan


----------



## dubart (Jun 10, 2007)

*Lighthouses in Croatia IV*

Struga









Pokonji Dol









Veli Rat









Blitvenica









Blitvenica









Struga









Pločica









Porer


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

man.. in the area near by capecod next to bostom, there are some amazing light houses... in all that area, from maine to ny i saw so many and nice ligth houses..

i guess new hampshire or maine is one of the areas best know of the light houses isnt it?


----------



## skyscraper100 (Oct 22, 2007)

Cape bojeador lighthouse built 1892
ilocos, philippines


----------

